# Kids case for a 1st generation Kindle Fire



## prstlk (Dec 29, 2009)

I am looking for a case (kid proof) for a 1st generation Fire that I want to give to my grandson.  I search for them on Amazon and when I open them they say they are for the Fire 7" HD or the 2012 Fire HD.  

Are these the same size as the original Fire?

I am looking at the Fintie Casebot Kiddie Series Light Weight Shock Proof Handle Case for Kids Specially made for Kindle Fire HD 7 (will only fit Kindle Fire HD 7" 1st Generation 2012)

or the i-Blason ArmorBox Kido Series for Kindle Fire HD 7 Inch Tablet Convertible Stand Cover Case Kids Friendly (will only fit Kindle Fire HD 7" 1st Generation 2012).

Both of these come up when I search for a Kids case Kindle Fire 1st Generation on Amazon.

I don't want to get the wrong one and have to send it back.  

I can't find anywhere on my device or on my Amazon account about when this Kindle was made.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the sizes are different.  

The first gen Fire, and the non HD Fire from 2012 are very close, but I'm not certain the specs are exactly the same.

The HD models, no matter the year, are definitely different.  And the ones from 2012 are different to the ones from 2013.

When did you purchase the Kindle?  Go to the order and click the link for THAT product and then compare it to what it shows as offered now.  You should be able to get an idea of whether it's different.


----------



## prstlk (Dec 29, 2009)

I found that I purchased the Fire in September of 2011.  It was when they first brought them out.

I found a generic cover at Walmart this last week but it has what are supposed to be handles but they are more problems as when you put the tablet in portrait viewing and put any pressure on it it shuts the Kindle off.  

Does anyone know of a generic rubber model that I can try?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

prstlk said:


> I found that I purchased the Fire in September of 2011. It was when they first brought them out.
> 
> I found a generic cover at Walmart this last week but it has what are supposed to be handles but they are more problems as when you put the tablet in portrait viewing and put any pressure on it it shuts the Kindle off.
> 
> Does anyone know of a generic rubber model that I can try?


Try overstock.com. Make sure it says first generation fire (with no HD). That is where I got my case.


----------



## apu922177 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm also looking for a generic rubber model ...


----------

